# Info on Pickens Jetties?



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Was thinking about heading out there tomorrow and wanted some info... how deep is it on either side of the rocks? How far do rocks lie under water surface? How far do they run along the shore? And how swift is current? Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

how deep is it on either side of the rocks? west-6-8 ft,east 6-8 ft,north 8 -50 ft

How far do rocks lie under water surface? 10-40 ft

How far do they run along the shore? 15-20ft

And how swift is current? 0-4 knots

Check out my youtube channel @ http://www.youtube.com/user/NativeDiverPanhandle to see what it looks like sub surface.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! Awesome video! So if you enter where the visible rocks are off the beach , you go left for deeper water and right for shallower water? Want to stay under 15 foot with the beginners.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Native Diver said:


> how deep is it on either side of the rocks? west-6-8 ft,east 6-8 ft,north 8 -50 ft
> 
> How far do rocks lie under water surface? 10-40 ft
> 
> ...


+1:thumbsup:

Always check the tides and splash 30 minutes before high tide.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Not exactly, gonna send you a PM.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> +1:thumbsup:
> 
> Always check the tides and splash 30 minutes before high tide.


Yep, *at least* 30 mins prior. If you look at NOAA's tide table for Ft. McRee, you'll see the time offset is listed as -80 mins. We usually try to hit the water for the first dive about 1.5 hrs in advance of high tide. The tide seems to be a little squirrely there at times.


----------

